# Wireless rear speakers on new Samsung theater system not working



## jwathas

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping someone can help us. My husband and I have been trying to get this thing to work for several hours and have spent close to 2 hours on the phone with Samsung tech support, who was absolutely useless. We just bought a new Samsung blu-ray home theater system. The model is HT-H5500W. We bought it as an upgrade to our older 5-year-old Samsung home theater system that we always had great luck with. We hooked our new system up today and have been fighting with it ever since. We have it connected to our DirecTV DVR receiver via composite audio cables, which is how we had our previous theater system hooked up. The front speakers and the subwoofer work perfectly. However, we are getting absolutely no sound from the rear speakers, which are wireless and connect to a separate wireless receiver module. The blue light is on solid for link on the wireless module, so we know that it's linked up with the main receiver, but we get no sound whatsoever. We've tried every single channel on DirecTV, several Blu-Ray and DVD movies, but nothing. No sound all from those rear speakers. However, if we go into the settings menu of the theater system and go under sound options and do a sound test, the rear speakers work while playing the test sound, so that tells us that they do work, but we just can't get any sound from them while watching TV or movies, not even so much as a vibration from them.

We have tried literally everything and are completely out of patience, especially after talking to Samsung and getting absolutely nowhere. They only screwed it up even more. We have done hard factory resets on the system, checked all connections, re-synced the wireless receiver module, etc. We don't know what else to do or what we could be doing wrong. 

Does anyone have any ideas of what we may be able to try? The reason we bought this system was specifically for the wireless rear speakers since we were sick of having speaker wires running to the back of our living room. Any advice would be very much appreciated!!!


----------



## willis7469

My gut says its a playback "sound mode" setting. For example, it may be set to stereo, as opposed to a "surround" mode. You said the fronts and sub work. Does that include the center?


----------



## jwathas

We got it working!


----------



## willis7469

What was the deal?


----------



## PDiane

I'm having the exact same problem.bbc.co please tell me how you fixed the problem. I'm so frustrated.


----------

